# Bank Account



## mikelv49n (May 23, 2018)

Can you open a bank account before moving to the Philippine? A Philippine Bank account


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

mikelv49n said:


> Can you open a bank account before moving to the Philippine? A Philippine Bank account


Morning Mike and welcome to the forum. From my personal experience it was difficult to open an account while living there, even with an ACR1 card, a 12 month lease on a condo etc. 4th attempt, all different branches with BDO, success. 
Interestingly though other contributors on this and other forums have walked into a bank and opened an account, simple.
In answer to your question perhaps if you had an account with HSBC or the likes that have affiliated branches in PH. in your own country then you may have a chance, ask them, but I believe you will need to be on the ground to sign the multitudes of paper work that Filipino's seem to love.
Others on this site may have better input to suit your needs though.

Good luck and enjoy the forum.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

If you live in the USA Philippine National Bank(PNB) has branches in LA and NY. They supposedly will open an account for you in a local branch when you open an account with them, This can be done online.

Chuck


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

I tried to open an account before arrival through HSBC Canada. I was told that Philippine law required you to be in the Philippines to open an account.

I opened mine while still on tourist visa and all was done completed in a week, (credit cards delivered etc.) I was able to make transfers from Canada top the PI right away once account opened.


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

bidrod said:


> If you live in the USA Philippe National Bank(PNB) has branches in LA and NY. They supposedly will open an account for you in a local branch when you open an account with them, This can be done online.
> 
> Chuck


Hi Mike,
If this post is accurate,, I would be going up that road. It is a right PIA opening one here and you are on a spinning wheel here. If you go to 5 banks you will find 5 different requirements and obligations. Most want you to have an ACR card, which you can't get for several months.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

mogo51 said:


> ..... If you go to 5 banks you will find 5 different requirements and obligations. .....


And if you go back to the same 5 banks on a different day you will get another set of 5 different requirements and obligations.

Collect the whole set. Everyone needs a hobby. lol


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

Manitoba said:


> And if you go back to the same 5 banks on a different day you will get another set of 5 different requirements and obligations.
> 
> Collect the whole set. Everyone needs a hobby. lol


Ain't that the truth.


----------



## mikelv49n (May 23, 2018)

thanks


----------



## JRB__NW (Apr 8, 2015)

Ha ha ha, so true..


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

I hear all these horror stories about opening an account at a local bank. I was there about 5 months living in Tagum city north of Davao city. I went into the local BDO branch and opened up an account in about 1 hr. After I filled out the paperwork the clerk said she would be right back. I ask her where she was going. She replied to get manager approval. She was back in about 5 minutes and said I was approved. So I guess it is like a lot our saying it depends on the manager of the bank. After having my account for 3 months I had a bank rep. ask me if I would like a BDO credit card. I said sure. He told me he would sponsor me to get one. But, I return to the USA before getting the card.

Does anybody there have a local credit card?


I am coming back. I hope I don't have big problems at another BDO branch to open an account. I don't know if they have connections with other branches or not to verify I had an account with their bank.


art


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

greenstreak1946 said:


> I hear all these horror stories about opening an account at a local bank. I was there about 5 months living in Tagum city north of Davao city. I went into the local BDO branch and opened up an account in about 1 hr. After I filled out the paperwork the clerk said she would be right back. I ask her where she was going. She replied to get manager approval. She was back in about 5 minutes and said I was approved. So I guess it is like a lot our saying it depends on the manager of the bank. After having my account for 3 months I had a bank rep. ask me if I would like a BDO credit card. I said sure. He told me he would sponsor me to get one. But, I return to the USA before getting the card.
> 
> Does anybody there have a local credit card?
> 
> ...


Hi art. You are right with opening bank accounts it surely depends on the manager and what side of the bed he/she got out of that morning.
I think I mentioned this in another post but will relay again. We have 2 accounts with BDO in Manila, we are moving to San Fernando City area and went to a BDO bank to transfer or open new accounts, Sorry sir we can't transfer and to open an account you will need an ACR1 card. I said we already accomplished this in Manila 5 or 6 years ago. Sorry Sir all branches are different and we need to reapply.

So perhaps doubtful art but hey you got it over the fence once, good luck again, let us know how you fare.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

greenstreak1946 said:


> .....
> 
> Does anybody there have a local credit card?
> 
> .....


I opened my account at the HSBC main branch in Makati. Paperwork took a about 30 minutes and within a week I was back and picked up Visa debit cards for both my PHP and USD accounts.

At the same visit, we linked my Canadian and Philippine accounts in their global view, now if I am logged into my Canadian profile I can see balances but take no action on my Philippine accounts and when on Philippine account can see Canada balances.

I had applied for my SRRV but was still on my tourist visa, that was no issue with the bank, they accepted my photocopy of my passport since the PRA was holding the original.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

We use only a Philippine bank. At Metrobank we have a US dollar act and also a peso accounts. They did require the ACR card to open the accounts and the ATM cards for the peso accounts were issued the same day on the spot.
Banking laws are getting more strict and these rules are being enforced due mainly to US banking laws. It ends up affecting all expats no matter where you are from.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

I am wondering if some of the differences are because of the US bank laws, I had no problem but am not American, it appears that most of the problems are with Americans opening accounts but that might just be more Americans than other nationalities.

Any non US having these issues?
Any US not having problems?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Manitoba said:


> I am wondering if some of the differences are because of the US bank laws, I had no problem but am not American, it appears that most of the problems are with Americans opening accounts but that might just be more Americans than other nationalities.
> 
> Any non US having these issues?
> Any US not having problems?


The Philippine government initiated this policy so as to keep track of (ALL) foreign citizens assets and to be sure the foreigner has a legal right to be here. As usual though the locals do not like rules or to do as they are told. So being able to open an account without the ACR card really is dependant on the the bank manager one visits with. 

The only thing that bothers me on this is what if a large country should take over like the Japanese did in 1941? They would then have easy access to all of our addresses as well as access to the amounts we have in a bank. Highly unlikely to happen naturally but a scary thought nonetheless.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Manitoba said:


> I am wondering if some of the differences are because of the US bank laws, I had no problem but am not American, it appears that most of the problems are with Americans opening accounts but that might just be more Americans than other nationalities.
> 
> Any non US having these issues?
> Any US not having problems?


Pick me! Pick me! Yes Manitoba as said within this forum I had trouble opening accounts years ago with an ACR1, a 12 month lease on a condo in our names, receipts for water and power, passport, drivers license and my Filipino partner with me on all occasions. Perhaps it's my Aussie accent or my ugly head? Some other issue maybe but was a chore to secure and have to go through the motions again to open new accounts in San Fernando City,,,,,, will just keep the Manila accounts going as most of our stuff is internet banking and ATM's.
The local branch will miss out on our business it appears.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

bigpearl said:


> Pick me! Pick me! Yes Manitoba as said within this forum I had trouble opening accounts years ago with an ACR1, a 12 month lease on a condo in our names, receipts for water and power, passport, drivers license and my Filipino partner with me on all occasions. .....
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


Perhaps I got lucky for being an existing HSBC customer for years in Canada.

Or perhaps they just like Canadians more than Aussies or Americans? LOL


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Asian Spirit said:


> The Philippine government initiated this policy so as to keep track of (ALL) foreign citizens assets and to be sure the foreigner has a legal right to be here. As usual though the locals do not like rules or to do as they are told. So being able to open an account without the ACR card really is dependant on the the bank manager one visits with.
> 
> The only thing that bothers me on this is what if a large country should take over like the Japanese did in 1941? They would then have easy access to all of our addresses as well as access to the amounts we have in a bank. Highly unlikely to happen naturally but a scary thought nonetheless.


As an SRRV holder I don't have a ACR but so far the only hassle I have found by not having one was when I signed up for Globe Home internet they insisted that I show the ACR. I showed the part on my SRRV card where I was ACR exempt and she still didn't get it. I asked to see a manager and suddenly she "got it".

If you think in the internet age we have any privacy anymore for things like addresses, bank accounts, balances then you have not been paying attention.

I operate under the assumption that EVERYTHING I do on line will be able to be linked back to me ( i.e. through MAC Addresses, IP Addresses etc) and someone who wants to put together a complete profile on all my activities can do so. Even stuff I don't put on line myself but is stored in a database anywhere I assume is accessible to anyone, government or private individual, who wants to expend the time to legally or illegally track everything I've done and others have done with my name and information.

All my Amazon purchases, all my credit card transactions, every Google search, all my emails, all my posts and views on every discussion forum, my driver license abstract, I believe that anyone who is willing to expend the effort can track all that from anywhere in the world.

I once asked for my immunization record from he Manitoba Health back home. They had shots in their data base, that a doctor was able to get on line for me in seconds, that were given to me in the 1950's and early 1960's. Someone took the trouble to enter them all into electronic form and it was there just for the asking.

The only defense against this is to live a life that would not attract sufficient interest from someone with the power and capabilities to put it all together.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Manitoba said:


> As an SRRV holder I don't have a ACR but so far the only hassle I have found by not having one was when I signed up for Globe Home internet they insisted that I show the ACR. I showed the part on my SRRV card where I was ACR exempt and she still didn't get it. I asked to see a manager and suddenly she "got it".
> 
> If you think in the internet age we have any privacy anymore for things like addresses, bank accounts, balances then you have not been paying attention.
> 
> ...


Truly amazing isn't it? Darned scary if you stop and think about it. Just imagine what Hitler or Mussolini would have done with this kind of technology had it been available back in the 1940's!

I'm always security conscious and would not use or provide an ACR1 card to anyone for any reason except to open a bank account and immigration. I once was stopped at a checkpoint when out with my wife and the officer "demanded" my passport and ACR1 card. I told him that I was not required to produce either for police and let him see my PI drivers license. He gave back my license and again demanded the passport and ACR. At that point I pretty much told the nice young man to take a long walk on a short pier and just drove away.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

I am truly amazed as well Gene. I have read this cr*p and been through it myself for years,,,,,, as we do with the Filipino way. What a simple man such as myself can't understand is that if all these banks "under what really appears to be a stupid franchise" can not perform simple business functions,,,,,,, and I sincerely mean simple. "Yes you can deposit money here, thank you". I would have thought as what appears to be free enterprise within a "franchise" they would be touting for business but it appears to some extent that the oligarchy dictate rules and doctrine and the manager buckles/kneels no different to a church, government or dare I say it local Barangay captain or simply the vendor in the local hardware store. I see the same thing in other countries; not with banks as they are mostly owned and administered under one name and not franchised,,,,,, it appears especially in Australia. Perhaps I am wrong but if they don't want my business I can easily find another that will. What all these banks fail to see is that most foreigners can bank in their own country, easily transfer money via intermediaries to live. Their loss. Just a little rant and glad I got that out.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

bigpearl said:


> I am truly amazed as well Gene. I have read this cr*p and been through it myself for years,,,,,, as we do with the Filipino way. What a simple man such as myself can't understand is that if all these banks "under what really appears to be a stupid franchise" can not perform simple business functions,,,,,,, and I sincerely mean simple. "Yes you can deposit money here, thank you". I would have thought as what appears to be free enterprise within a "franchise" they would be touting for business but it appears to some extent that the oligarchy dictate rules and doctrine and the manager buckles/kneels no different to a church, government or dare I say it local Barangay captain or simply the vendor in the local hardware store. I see the same thing in other countries; not with banks as they are mostly owned and administered under one name and not franchised,,,,,, it appears especially in Australia. Perhaps I am wrong but if they don't want my business I can easily find another that will. What all these banks fail to see is that most foreigners can bank in their own country, easily transfer money via intermediaries to live. Their loss. Just a little rant and glad I got that out.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


Steve,

In our home countries if you are on a two lane road you *MUST*stay on your side of the line. It is a must do and you must comply with the law. Here, on that same type of two lane road it is the law also. Problem is these people simply refuse to obey laws and view that center line on the road as only a "guideline." Thus the entire road and highway system is f er ah "messed up.

Same goes with banking or most anything else here. With the banking issue in particular I think that the bank manager THINKS he should have unquestioned authority in all things and is bent on doing things his/her way no matter what. So you end up with some that will give and account without the ACR and some that will not.

The complete lack of long term planning is a common thread thru all social economic and educational levels here. So it's not surprising that a bank manager does not consider the long term effect to the bank as well as his employment when deciding to help a client or potential client. All banks seems to operate independently of each other.

Steve, I have a friend that works for American Airlines in Dallas TX. Over the years he has traveled to just about every country there is. He told me that out of all the countries he's seen the Philippines is the ONLY country where it seems that the clocks actually run backwards. After 15 years here I do believe that is true---and that is something you CAN take to the bank.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Asian Spirit said:


> Truly amazing isn't it? Darned scary if you stop and think about it. Just imagine what Hitler or Mussolini would have done with this kind of technology had it been available back in the 1940's!
> 
> I'm always security conscious and would not use or provide an ACR1 card to anyone for any reason except to open a bank account and immigration. I once was stopped at a checkpoint when out with my wife and the officer "demanded" my passport and ACR1 card. I told him that I was not required to produce either for police and let him see my PI drivers license. He gave back my license and again demanded the passport and ACR. At that point I pretty much told the nice young man to take a long walk on a short pier and just drove away.


The successors of Hitler and Mussolini are out there and believe me they are capable of using all the accumulated on line information. 

I too never give out information not needed. Any web site asking for my birthday for example, I give a fake date. (I use a friend's birthday that is close to mine so I can remember what I gave them.) They have no reason to know this information and in Canada a person's full name, birth date and social insurance number (SIN like the US SSN or local TIN) and they can get access to a person's complete history and do identity theft.

Our SIN are by law only to be used for tax and social benefits provided by the federal government. Any other use is illegal so when I am asked for my SIN, I politely tell the person that just asking for it is illegal. 

That TIN's are used here like a ID number just astounds me. I have an SM Advantage card and when they swipe it at a till the screen comes up with my name and a space to display my TIN. Why???

It is also my understanding that some US states have the SSN embedded in the magnetic strip of a driver license. Again, Why???


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Asian Spirit said:


> ......
> 
> The complete lack of long term planning is a common thread thru all social economic and educational levels here. So it's not surprising that a bank manager does not consider the long term effect to the bank as well as his employment when deciding to help a client or potential client. All banks seems to operate independently of each other.
> 
> ......


I* think in addition to the myopic planning that occurs here, in general a manager does have almost unlimited authority over his staff. He can fire at will, the employee has no recourse, and the local culture is to never question a boss's orders and decisions.

So as a manager progresses from junior to senior his orders have never been questioned, There is no feedback mechanism operating where he is called to task on his decisions and orders so as he progresses he becomes more and more authoritarian in his demands. 

Add in the concept of face, and a manager will never look up the actual rules or ask someone about them and never if called on it will he back down.

If he is ever questioned about why his unit is under performing he has a lot of built in excuses, the general economy, the weather etc. The concept of face means also that the senior manager will never push the issue, he will not initiate conflict and let the junior manager get away with whatever he was doing wrong.

The result is everyone makes up their own rules as they go, there is no consistency across organizations and general chaos results.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Manitoba said:


> I* think in addition to the myopic planning that occurs here, in general a manager does have almost unlimited authority over his staff. He can fire at will, the employee has no recourse, and the local culture is to never question a boss's orders and decisions.
> 
> So as a manager progresses from junior to senior his orders have never been questioned, There is no feedback mechanism operating where he is called to task on his decisions and orders so as he progresses he becomes more and more authoritarian in his demands.
> 
> ...


Absolute truth if I ever heard it. Sure peggs it to the letter and is the same in all areas of life.
Years ago when young that would have been cause for me to 
put my foot right in their "face" attitude.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

I'm just going to continue to bite my tongue and try to enjoy the positives that are offered in the Philippines and by the Filipino people,,,,,,,,,,, that don't work in a bank,,,,,,,,,,,,, or a government department,,,,,,,,,,, or...... Sorry I am moving there with a positive approach, we have many things in Oz that Pis+ me off and I've managed to survive to date, Looking forward to the challenge.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## SwissHat (Feb 4, 2018)

Things are sometimes difficult to understand. I have lived in Egypt for 9 years and am now moving to the Philippines for my retirement.
When I told my Swiss bank that I was leaving the country, they informed my politely that they are not allowed to keep my account open if I live abroad. They will cancel it at the date of my departure.
It's not what they want, it's some government rule.
The only bank that I found willing to keep an account in my country is the postal bank, for a hefty fee. But I need a Swiss bank to have my pension deposited. From there I'll move the money each month to an account I plan to open in the Philippines, once I have my ACR.
Actually the Ph. National Bank has an account with a Swiss bank and I can simply transfer money locally without fees. This money will then be credited to my Ph. Account.
I don't know if this will really work, but it would be a great service.
So also in very developed and organized countries like Switzerland you can experience stupid regulations.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

SwissHat said:


> ......
> So also in very developed and organized countries like Switzerland you can experience stupid regulations.


The difference in Switzerland you will experience the same stupid regulation at every bank you go to. You can return to the same bank the next day and experience the same stupid regulation.

Here you can experience a different and totally contradictory stupid regulation at different banks and at the same bank on different days.

In Switzerland the stupid regulation is set by the Department of Stupid Regulations, it is uniform, mandatory, followed and enforced, here they just make it up as they go and it can be as simple as "Your request will interrupt with my lunch break so I will make something up to deny it because I'm hungry." or "I don't know how to do that and am not going to ask because I'll look weak so I will make up something to deny your request."

It is not just banks, look at the threads on getting a Driver License. The rule is that you are supposed to have a long term visa good for a year before getting a Philippine DL. This positively eliminates tourist visa holders from getting one since the maximum you can have on a tourist visa is 6 months. Some LTO's issue them, some will not, some will renew them some will not. Come back tomorrow and perhaps you will get one, pay extra processing fee and you can get one right now.


----------

